# Betta's Eyes Change Color at Night??



## AutumnGold (Feb 16, 2020)

So here is Sparks, I recently noticed his eyes change from being pitch black during the day, to this bright blue color at night after the lights have been off for a while. I am wondering if his eyes are maybe having some dilation issues, or if this is normal for betta fish. Also I have no clue why my images uploaded sideways, but here they are.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Sparks is a lovely boy. What he is doing is perfectly natural.


----------

